# Short tailed opposums



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Wasn't sure where to put this but I've been looking into getting a more exotic pet and the people on RFUK recommended these as fairly easy first time ones. So I might be getting one or two after a lot of research etc.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

okay i might sound dumb here but what are opposums??


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

http://www.redorbit.com/modules/reflib/article_images/42_b55b5bf752129900aa5ce5349179a16d.jpg

They make pretty good house pets apparently


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

aww theyre quite cute! im not sure id want one but i googled it and they can be quite nice pets if handled from birth. 

I'd never heard of them before you posted that! :001_huh:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

If you get them can you post piccies of them?? Id love to see them!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I will post many pics but as I'd never heard of them before today it will be a while before I get one I have a lot of research to do first


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

When i got my mice i had done so much research into them that the breeder was shocked at how much i knew  its always best to know as much as possible. 

Keep us updated on how you get on with your research etc xxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I will there's a few people on that forum that own them so hopefully they can give me good advice.


----------

